# New and need help.



## RockinRye (Apr 10, 2017)

Any remedies or suggestions help. 
Growing under 600w MH


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome to MP. Don't panic.  first of all, the very bottom leaf gets banged up a lot. Could we have a pic to see the whole plant please?   How far away from your 600 is the top of the plant? What kind of soil? tell us about your grow..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 12, 2017)

Discreet spots on leaves that occur in a pattern such as along the margins is usually a sign of a nutrient deficiency. That looks similar to either potassium or magnesium deficiency. However its not as simple as just adding more of those elements. The problem could be root stress from not having good enough drainage which prevents oxygen from getting to the roots. It could also be that the pH in the medium is off (this is a very common problem that happens easily).

To determine what is causing the problem, we need to know what medium(soil) you are using, what nutrients, and what water source? Each of these can cause issues with nutrient lockout, or pH lockout.


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops (Jun 2, 2017)

Immobile nutrient deficiencies tend to show on oldest growth, as long as it isnt rapidly increasing, and moving up towards the new growth, you should be fine..


----------



## samarta (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm thinking light burn if the light is too close especially on young new growth, because your plant otherwise looks healthy.


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 20, 2017)

I see Heat stress on the leaf. heat stress can cause yellowing spots on lower leaf.  I would like to know the temps inside when lights on and off, as well as the other questions ^^^^^asked


----------

